# Do You Ever Wonder



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

We all have times when we wonder about odd things. Here is a place to unload.

Do You Ever Wonder why hot dogs come 10 to a package but buns only 8?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually, pretty much the same thread already exists in Games here, called "Is There A Reason?":

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14544


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Opps, feel free to delete


----------

